# Google Abandons Its Nik Collection



## LesC (Jun 2, 2017)

According to Petapixel, Google will no longer update the Niki collection: https://petapixel.com/2017/05/30/google-abandons-nik-collection-popular-photo-editing-software/

So looks like it will continue to work for now but with newer versions of Photoshop might not?


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 2, 2017)

Though it's getting long in the tooth, still very useful. Hard to believe no other company would want to pick up the rights, but maybe Google just wants to bury it? I don't understand when a company does this to something that in no apparent way competes with its own products and services, but I don't keep up with phone-photo apps.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 2, 2017)

If you can't fight them, buy them. Then, you can kill them.
That's how big business works protecting their own proprietary work, and of course, in the meantime, there's tax write off, too.
I experienced an idea being bought, only to see it die quietly not having even seen the contract passing signing phase.
Sad that good technology gets buried.
-r


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 2, 2017)

Ah well - this was always going to happen. 

I regard it as an act of generosity on Google's behalf that they picked it up and made it available for free, in the first place.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> If you can't fight them, buy them. Then, you can kill them.



I love a good conspiracy theory as much as the next tin-foil hat wearer, but in what way was Google "fighting" Nik?


----------



## alvarow (Jun 2, 2017)

They are not in the business of maintaining a desktop photo app. I think they bought it for the technology/algorithms and added it to their mobile app Snapseed and Google Photos.


----------

